
How WeWork Convinced Investors It’s Worth Billions - coloneltcb
http://www.buzzfeed.com/nitashatiku/how-wework-convinced-investors-its-worth-billions?utm_term=.we8m4OPMKX#.lyEKdkWyjo
======
rory096
This has been submitted an impressive 5 times in the last 3 hours.[1] Last
time the repost filter got changed it was still supposed to 'reject reposts
for a few hours to avoid stampedes'[2] – maybe a bug, dang?

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=buzzfeed.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=buzzfeed.com)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223645)

EDIT: Hmm, looks like it's probably that Buzzfeed's adding a bunch of random
characters in the URL hash fragment that are different for each user.

~~~
dang
Yes, it's because of the different URLs, thus not related to recent changes.

Anybody know of a reliable way to tell whether a query string can safely be
dropped from a URL?

~~~
geofft
Aren't all utm_foo query-string parameters from Google Analytics ("Urchin
Traffic Monitor") tracking, and therefore not only safe but possibly an
actively good idea to drop on a re-aggregator like Hacker News? If I see an
article get tweeted and that URL includes ?utm_source=twitter, it doesn't seem
too useful to anyone for HN to keep that.

[https://support.google.com/analytics/answer/1033867?hl=en](https://support.google.com/analytics/answer/1033867?hl=en)

~~~
dang
Yes, but I'm wondering about the general case.

------
gaius
Companies want you to buy your own phone, buy your own laptop, and now, rent
your own desk. But does the money they save show up in your paycheque or go
into the pockets of the boss? And the funny thing is workers are doing it to
themselves...

